# [SOLVED] Network Adapter not found



## s k (Jun 21, 2010)

First of all, this is very urgent! I'm trying to fix my sister's laptop who will be leaving soon so I don't have much time at all.

She had me reformat her computer and reinstall Vista. I went through and installed the drivers off the cd. So far, all is working fine EXCEPT wireless internet. The computer is an intel ft01 notebook. A link to its specs will be at the end of my post. I've installed drivers straight off the intel website, I've installed the drivers on the cd (I'm sure I chose the right ones off the cd) and everytime what happens is instead of having an identifiable device under network adapters in device manager, I see "Network Controller" under "Other Devices" with a yellow exclamation mark. I'll get the device installed improperly message and whether I let it search on the internet or off the disk that came with it, it always fails. I dont really think that its physical damage to the device because not even hours prior to the formatting of her computer I was using her wireless internet. Running intel's automatic driver updating program, it identifies the intel graphics card but it does NOT identify the network card. I haven't been able to get the wireless internet to work at all. Also, I noticed it doesn't let me install the bluetooth drivers (said no bluetooth adapter was found). I don't know if the two are related.

P.S. It is only the WIRELESS internet that I'm having trouble with, wired lan works fine.

http://www.agearnotebooks.com/compalft01.html


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Network Adapter not found*

Hi - 

The specs link shows wifi to be an option.

If wifi opted for, 2 choices - Intel 3945ABG or Intel 4965AGN which both use the same driver.

Intel driver downloads --> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=2259&DwnldID=18410&lang=eng

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## s k (Jun 21, 2010)

Installed the drivers just like normal, I didn't do anything weird. The wireless internet still doesn't work. The intel diagnostic tool that comes with that driver doesn't recognize my wireless device, and in device manager it's still not under network devices but under "other devices" as "Network Controller" with a yellow exclamation mark.

This all worked before I reformatted the hard drive, so I don't really think it's from damage to the wireless device.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Network Adapter not found*

Hi, have a look at the laptop there should be switches to turn on\off wireless and bluetooth devices these must be on for the system to recognize them.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Network Adapter not found*

It's being detected, but the incorrect driver is likely the culprit. Check here to see if the driver will work.


----------



## s k (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Network Adapter not found*



djaburg said:


> It's being detected, but the incorrect driver is likely the culprit. Check here to see if the driver will work.



I've downloaded the intel drivers off the website (which I found at http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18406&lang=eng ) but what happens is after I install it, I immediately get the message "found new hardware: Network Controller" and it asks me to find drivers for it - AFTER I just installed a set of drivers. Of course, it's still not working.

I'm fully aware of the switch on the laptop to enable/disable wifi function - it's not the problem. I don't think it's a physical problem with the switch either because an onboard program that monitors its position registers it correctly as being either in the on position or in the off position.

What's really getting to me is why am I having all this trouble getting the wireless internet to work when it was working the moment before I formatted this sucker?

Well, if it's something to do with a problematic driver, how can I confirm that I've completely removed all the harmful drivers? I can go to device manager & show hidden devices or delve into my /Windows/ folder but I wouldn't know what's what. I have tried reformatting AGAIN and being sure to install straight off the CD but the problem recurs entirely.

Also, should I put this into a different forum? I didn't realize the list of boards went all the way down when I first navigated to this site and I see that there may be more appropriate boards such as Hardware>Drivers, or Networking>x, although I don't even really know what my problem is, so..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Network Adapter not found*

Please post screenshot of Device Manager - be sure to enable hidden devices via "view" tab.

Did you use Vista recovery DVDs from system manufacturer to reinstall Vista?

Can you connect to Internet (or local network) using Ethernet cable?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Network Adapter not found*

Hi
In the Device Manager please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error (yellow !)>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for each error you have.

This will help us ID the driver you need.

Bill


----------



## s k (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Network Adapter not found*

http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/1233/27518269.jpg
http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/8868/dm2y.jpg
http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/8319/dm3.jpg
http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/6748/dm4s.jpg
http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/5444/dm5b.jpg

This isn't my computer so I don't really know all the disks that came with it, but I've searched for 5+ hours before('tis my sister's) and what I came across was a disk full of drivers from the manufacturer and a dvd copy of "Windows Vista Home Premium". It doesn't say recovery disk or anything, just typical Windows Vista I think. I don't know if there are any recovery disks, and neither does she. I originally installed vista using that disk. I've never used a recovery disk on this computer.

I can connect to the internet through my router with an ethernet cable.


----------



## s k (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Network Adapter not found*

I appreciate all the help guys,

heres the info under hardware ids:
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&SUBSYS_04B514E4&REV_01
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&SUBSYS_04B514E4
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4315&CC_0280


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Network Adapter not found*

The ID indicates it is a Broadcom Wireless Lan driver (BCM43XG)

See if this Dell driver will install:
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R197262.EXE

Bill


----------



## s k (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Network Adapter not found*

"No compatible hardware found. The software you are attempting to install is not supported on this system. The software will not be installed. Setup will now exit." 

I got this message in response to trying to install that driver you linked me.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Network Adapter not found*

Try a manual install of the driver through the Device Manager

Extract the driver to a folder
Open the Device Manager and right click on the error>Update
Guide it to the folder you extracted the driver to.


----------



## s k (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Network Adapter not found*

That did the trick. Brilliant! Thank you so much mate. I'm a little curious though why the drivers on the cd didn't work. I'm 100% sure it's the correct cd, I can confirm that. It identified the wireless stuff on the cd as being intel though whereas the link you just gave me was Broadcom. Also, why'd it give me that error saying it couldn't detect the hardware when I ran the driver the first time but it didn't when I did it as your directed me to? 

Thank you very much for your time and concern, I really, really appreciate it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Network Adapter not found*

Hi:wave:,



> That did the trick. Brilliant! Thank you so much mate.


Glad to hear that did the trickray:



> I'm a little curious though why the drivers on the cd didn't work. I'm 100% sure it's the correct cd, I can confirm that. It identified the wireless stuff on the cd as being intel though whereas the link you just gave me was Broadcom.


Browse the CD to see if you have a Broadcom wireless driver listed.
You may not. 

Most of these came with an *intel* card, but as we found out it is a broadcom wireless card. 
It may have been replaced at some point or seeing that a lot of these units do not come prebuilt with wireless cards someone just selected the broadcom wireless and put it in (not sure):4-dontkno.




> Also, why'd it give me that error saying it couldn't detect the hardware when I ran the driver the first time but it didn't when I did it as your directed me to?


Seeing this was a Dell driver Vista may not of had picked it up with the exe. file. Windows is sometime funny about this (especially vista).
I did check the "code" against the Dell driver so I knew it would work.
We just had to make Vista look for it correctly.

Glad you have it up and running!

Thanks,
Bill


----------

